# my 2 tricolor litters



## mosfet (Feb 25, 2011)

here a few photo's of my 2 tricolor litters





































greetings jacob from holland (the netherlands)


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Love the odd-eye!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Great job!

I'll be by next week to pick up my mousies! (where did you say you lived...?  )

*jus' kid'n* love them way too much!


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

They're just adorable!!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh very nice!


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

I've already said it on the dutch forum, but they are nice


----------



## mosfet (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks everybody

greetings from holland


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Great, I love the siamese based tricolours.

Very nice!

Roland

Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## mosfet (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks roland

jacob


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Very pretty! The Siamese make for striking Tri-color!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Roland said:


> Great, I love the siamese based tricolours.
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> Roland


 :shock: 
...
...
:dance

Wherever that came from, let's have more of it! I agree whole-heartedly.


----------



## mosfet (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks everybody for the reactions

greetings from holland jacob


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

They really are nice, remind me of coffee. Mmmmm....


----------



## mosfet (Feb 25, 2011)

how do you mean coffee frizzle???


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I think she means the colours remind her off coffee.  Cream colours, and dark coffee colours!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

They are very nice!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Lol, yeah, that's what I meant, not the coffee mouse color. So many Lattes, and Mocha's, and Hot Chocolates, YUM!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very pretty! Are the larger mice in there the moms?


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Ans what is the father like?


----------



## mosfet (Feb 25, 2011)

yes the larger mice are the moms
daddy is a tricolor siamese based with very little white

greetings from holland


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

They are some beautiful mice!!


----------



## mosfet (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks anubis


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Your:welcome


----------

